# Can you show Pak highflyers at shows???



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

So I have two questions can you show Pakistani Highflyers at pigeon shows or are they purely a performance breed?

My second question is if anyone has the show standards for this breed of pigeon??? or knows where I could find it???


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You could show them... I don't think many people do. They just go under tipplers. All Flying tipplers get lumped in together. There is also exhibition tipplers. Flying tippler standard is this.

http://www.azpigeonclub.org/bird_standards/flying_tippler.php

Check out my photo albums to see mine. Can you post pictures of yours? Do you fly them?


EDIT: tipplers/ high flyers are purely performance and I don't believe many if anyone breeds to the standard. I don't think really anyone shows them, I think more would show exhibiton


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for the link, Ill try to post pics tomorrow, I do fly them and Ive gotten about 12 hours of light time out of them but their on lock down right now as they are my only pair and its getting near to hawk time


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

lmorales4 said:


> So I have two questions can you show Pakistani Highflyers at pigeon shows or are they purely a performance breed?
> 
> My second question is if anyone has the show standards for this breed of pigeon??? or knows where I could find it???


*Hi MORALES,yes you can show them,I looked in the book of standards ,I have the old book they are not listed in that book. However a new book of standards has come out last year they may be listed. I don't know if there is anyone that can judge them. I will get the web address for the NPA for you and post it later. * GEORGE


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If you go to my website (the link is in my signature), click on Show standard and also the pictures and it has a lot of information on the show standard


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are the pics that I promised,


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is his eyesign


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is the Hen


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is her Eye sign


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Showing Rare Breeds*

Of course any club hosting a show can make theior own rules. The Rare Breeds Pigeon Club approach is that at a rare breeds meet any rare breed can be entered and the judge will review them. But if there is no show standard recognized by the Club then those birds cannot be considered for awards such as Best Rare Flying, Best Rare Owl Breed, etc., nor will Master Breeder points be awarded.

The reason for this is if there is no show standard then the judge cannot determine how closely the birds entered compares to a standard and cannot award a score.

Link


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

These are tipplers not pakistanis. Atleast that what i believe. I was sold birds as pakistanis, which look very similar but they are tipplers.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

These are Pakistani High flyers that where a gift to me from a friend who brought the parents directly from pakistan, I went to his loft and have seen all of his birds he only breeds pakistani high flyers that fly upwards of 8 hours without stopping, he competes with them. I saw your birds and mine are all grizzles not prints your birds look similar to mine but their bodies are thicker and Ive clocked these birds at over 8 hours of fly time several times.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Time doesn't matter, both pak high flyers and tipplers fly for 18+ hours, so 8 doesn't say a thing about what they are. Just because they came from pakistani from a pakistani doesn't mean the pakistanis high flyers. Print is a type of grizzle for one thing and they have print pakistani high flyers, so print doesn't determine breed. I had an Indian think they were Pakistani and a Iraqi. I asked the Pak high flyer forum what they think. Like i said i could be wrong.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Check out this forum http://www.pak-highflyers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=825


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I've been on it. Those are the people im asking right now about your birds... But just to clear things up.

This is not a Pak.









this is.









Small differences but they are there.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

So your saying my birds look like the prints, I dont see it, everything Ive read says that tipplers only fly for a few hours not upwards of 16+ hours


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure those are Print tipplers you have. Which is a kind of English tippler.
They both can fly 18+ hours. I am not positive on all the differences but what I understand is Paki's do not kit up as tipplers do. Also high flyers will stay high a lot longer, though tipplers can go high also.
I have talked to many Pakistani fellows who live over in England and know both birds very well. They assured me mine are Print's not Paki's, though some look almost identical. I know they can both come in blue bars.
Google image 'Print Tipplers' and Pakistani high flyer and you will start to see the difference. Paki's usually have a solid neck and head.
I was wrong for months and now finally know...

If you really want to be confused search Danish high flyers =]
(I hear they don't fly long)

It doesn't really matter in the end. You are better off weith the tipplers as far as I see.
They have been breed better.
They all came from the same bird anyways, and I don't mean how all came from the Rock Pigeon.
I believe these English tips came directly from Pakistan, and I'm told Pakistani high flyers originated in India.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I dont know where you heard they only fly for a few hour??? Tipplers were bred for long flying more than pak high flyers, All the records are done with tipplers, 22 hours was done with tipplers. They also do it with paks but tipplers are the main long performance flyer. I never said your birds were prints. i said they dont look like pakistanis. Im taking whatever the Pakistanis say as an authority on this one. They know both breeds well. Were wait and see what they say.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok ill have to do some more research than, but Im still not convinced, mainly because the birds that I have do not kit and they mainly dot fly and only come down a few times where I can see them and then go back up, also my birds are still pretty young and not completely developed yet they are only around five months old if I remember right, But I guess Ill just have to wait till I get some more time to do some research. Thank you anyways for the advice though.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

No problem, i didn't come in here to trash your birds or anything. Both breeds fly around the same length of time, both tipplers do fly longer in general. I just didn't want you thinking one thing when it was another.


----------

